# Trash can recommendation for dust collection?



## ADHDan (Aug 17, 2012)

I'm looking to make my two-stage dust collection a little more compact and mobile. Here's my current setup, using a 55 gallon fiber drum with a Rockler separator kit: http://lumberjocks.com/projects/87627

I'd like to switch out the drum for a smaller receptacle that's easier to empty - something like a 30-40 gallon rugged trash can with a decent sealing lid and wheels. For now, I'll use the same Rockler separator, but eventually I'd like to implement a Thien baffle. Anyone have recommendations?

I know it seems silly to ask for trash can advice, but considering that woodworking dust collection is a little different from normal trash can usage I figured I might as well ask.


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

Don't know what the "best" out there is… I'm sure a consensus will develop.

Most folks I see either use the fiber drums, or get a galvanized steel trash can.
e.g. this one at Lowes is 31 gallons. cost is 25 dollars at Lowes.


----------



## ADHDan (Aug 17, 2012)

I wouldn't mind using a smaller fiber drum, I could pretty easily attach some casters. Those things are just kind of a pain to track down, compared to trash cans.


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

Behrens trash cans are very sturdy and commonly available.


----------



## ducky911 (Oct 6, 2010)

Two stage DC are nice as you do not have to clean the filter so much. Cleaning the filter is a messy job. But I think that if you have a 2hp or less DC that you are better off not changing to a two stage as you will get a reduction in suction of 40+ percent.

I see a lot of people turning DC's that are giving enough suction into easier to use DC's that do not have enough suction.

I am currently doing this upgrade but I am also upping the HP blower.

Bob


----------



## kdc68 (Mar 2, 2012)

Another vote for Behrens trash cans

Here's my mobile HF 2hp collector with a Behrens trash can separator with Thien Baffle. Project link provided if you are interested and/or want ideas to use


----------



## WhyMe (Feb 15, 2014)

I used a feed container from Agri Supply.
http://lumberjocks.com/topics/59871


----------



## kelvancra (May 4, 2010)

I went to the local fertilizer outlet, groveled and got a thirty gallon, plastic barrel you could park a truck on. It's a little more narrow than a trash can and can be cut down and still be very strong (I'd cut it down to one of the strength rings).

As you can see in the picture, I added a window to track the level of dust in it.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

How bout one of these 









They're VERY heavy duty, and You can even get a wheel dolly for it.


----------



## johnstoneb (Jun 14, 2012)

I tried a plastic trash can and had to go to a metal one. The plastic one collapsed under suction.


----------



## kelvancra (May 4, 2010)

I used a Rubbermade (sp?) like the one above and it was far and above what other plastic ones were. I dropped a Western Tool top on it and it never hinted at collapse.

To be clear, you cannot compare the one in my post to a standard trash can. They have to hold up to shipping chemicals cross country. Of course, cutting the top off changes the strength, but even doing that, they are pretty tough. I haven't developed a leak, even since I changed this over to my other, three horse collector, and cyclones are pretty fussy about leaks.


----------



## runswithscissors (Nov 8, 2012)

A 55 gal. steel drum should work very well. (I use a steel garbage can).


----------



## TheBoxWhisperer (Sep 24, 2012)

I use a 65 gallon plastic drum used for making beer.


----------



## kelvancra (May 4, 2010)

Note the blue beast in my photo with the cyclone is a thirty gallon. Takes up a bit less space and is, of course, easier to empty. The same would apply to the steel drums available from fuel supplies.


----------



## HillbillyShooter (Feb 15, 2012)

This works great for me-had to empty it three times last Saturday:

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/102418


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

Here's my rig …


----------



## ADHDan (Aug 17, 2012)

Thanks for all the replies - it's interesting to see what everyone is using. Since convenience/ease to obtain is a big factor for me, it looks like a galvanized can is probably the best way to go. If I had time, I'd try to scrounge up one of those heavy duty plastic drums like Kelly posted.


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

Dan-Just a quick after-thought … if you go with the galvanized garbage can, make sure you tape up the vertical seam and holes for the handles. I used the metal tape that is made for HVAC ducts. With the top in place, the can is virtually airtight which is what you want for your cyclone.


----------



## skatefriday (May 5, 2014)

I have the Brute can pictured above and the HF setup mounted above it.

It hasn't collapsed yet and it's been sitting there for about 3 weeks.


----------



## PLK (Feb 11, 2014)

I use a fiber drum from global industrial. I really like the quick release lid as well as the air tight seal for my separator. They are very light weight but very sturdy and structurally sound. I believe I picked mine up for $36 or $37 bucks. I've been using mine for over a year and suspect I will get many many many more years of use from it.










Paul


----------



## ADHDan (Aug 17, 2012)

Hmmmm. Brute vs. galvanized vs. keep my fiber drum… I do like the quick-release lid on my drum. It's just so friggin' big, making it hard to wrangle out of the DC cart for emptying. Maybe the real solution is to make a bigger DC cart ;-).

Also, Paul - is that the Harbor Freight workbench I see in your photo? How do you like it? I just got that bench for my birthday last week, to replace my ridiculously oversized "workbench" (a base cabinet with a conference room tabletop).

I'm making a few modifications to mine - I'm going to put a small vice somewhere on the front where it won't interfere with the drawers, and I'm going to enclose the lower shelf area in plywood to add structural stability to the frame and give me better cabinet storage. I also may put the entire thing on a few sheets of plywood and install drawers at the very bottom, to maximize storage. (I can't just put drawers down on the ground because the bench will be on retractable casters.)


----------



## PLK (Feb 11, 2014)

Dan,

It is the HF bench. Assembled right out of box your not going to be hand planing with it on concrete floors. It's just too light and slides all over the place. Since that photo was taken I've added drawers, beefed up the cross members and joints. You really have to reinforce EVERYTHING. That said, with a few hours of work and an extra $75 in drawer slides and materials you still can't get a better value for under $200.

I knew before buying it that it was going to need work to make it a solid and sturdy bench. I love mine and might buy another one soon.

Paul


----------



## ADHDan (Aug 17, 2012)

Paul - I'd love to see your additions to the workbench. If I PM you my email address, would you be willing to send me some photos and maybe give me a few tips on how you went about modding it?

I don't really do much hand tool work - I haven't picked up a plane in more than a year - so I'm not going to be putting it through the wringer, but certainly I want to make it stronger than it is out of the box. I also plan on putting some heavy tools in the lower storage space (after beefing up the shelf), so hopefully that added weight will help with stability and sliding.

I agree that it's a great value for the price - I think we got it on sale and with coupon for around $125.


----------



## PLK (Feb 11, 2014)

Sure Dan,

I won't be in my shop until late tomorrow evening or the day after but I can snap some pics for ya.

Paul


----------



## todd1962 (Oct 23, 2013)

I use a Brute trash can


----------



## Holbs (Nov 4, 2012)

I use a blue industrial plastic 55 gallon drum I bought for $10, lined with plastic 55 gallon trash bag weighted down by a simple 2×4 that is easy to remove when comes time to empty. remove barrel from underneath Thein Baffle Tophat, scoot it out to curb, bundle the trash bag handles so it is closed up while still in barrel, trash man cometh and taketh by dumping the barrel into trash man truck.


----------



## Lynden (Oct 13, 2009)

I'd use a Dixie Poly 30 or 35-gallon plastic drum. These are heavy-duty, straight-sided drums which have tight-sealing lids. The white (natural) color is translucent so you can see the sawdust level. Industrial Supplies used to have the best prices.

http://httpwwwdixiepolydrumcom.businesscatalyst.com/ssoh.html

http://www.industrialsupplies.com/material-handling/drums-drum-handling-accessories/d-94234-94234-191401


----------



## ADHDan (Aug 17, 2012)

Hmmm, I really like the trash bag liner idea. Holbs, how exactly are you using a 2×4 to weight it down?

Lynden, those drums look like they'd be fantastic but I just can't justify the $90 price tag right now. Maybe someday!


----------



## Holbs (Nov 4, 2012)

My 16" tall Thein tophat seperator:









How I have it sitting on my make-shift platform til I decide to finish it off correctly:









Platform lowered while tophat separator is suspended by jack chains from ceiling. You can see the top of the 2×4 just sitting inside the barrel.









my $1 plastic bag hold down jig (2×4)









my 99cent 3/4" foam pipe insulation as both retaining ring for plastic bag (easily removed and installed back on), and what the tophat sits upon. Yes, it creates the perfect seal too.


----------

